# Knife budget



## wellminded1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey folks, just something I have been thinking about lately and not sure if it is an appropriate question or not. But we all know there are alot of nice knives floating around with the members here. Just curious how we or you justify spending x number of dollars on a knife? Do you have a yearly allowance? Just save and buy? Impulse buy? buy when you get a promotion , or so on. Just a question that has crossed my mind and few times and just wanted to see everyones answers, if willing to share.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 18, 2013)

For me it's a mixture of all of the above, minus the yearly allowance. I'm past the point of needing a knife for a specific task, and just enjoy trying different makers, from various eras.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jul 18, 2013)

I started and said I couldn't spend $400 on a knife. Now I've done it more than a few times. Usually the big purchases or birthdays and stuff but I have a system. I have my "kit" and then a few I try. Either they make the kit or I sell them to try something else. I rarely buy one without letting one go anymore. I don't have the money with a young family and new house to stockpile expensive knives but if I sell one I can add alittle money to go up a notch and go up and up till I'm buying and selling the knives I said I could never have.


----------



## panda (Jul 18, 2013)

the more into knives you get the more you are willing to spend. i started off thinking $100 was high.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 18, 2013)

My knives are not in the price ranges that some others here spend. Stupid me, I bought most of them years ago, and now that I could call them a tax deduction, I can't afford buying anymore  Haven't bought a classy knife in a long time. At least I don't have to spend a fortune on dem custom handles  

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 18, 2013)

panda said:


> the more into knives you get the more you are willing to spend. i started off thinking $100 was high.


lus1:


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 18, 2013)

It's a pure addiction at this point. I need the shig in my needle!


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Great answers, myself is a little of all of the above. Addiction, wanting to try all the makers, just spending a little more each time and justifying it. It is a great feeling though.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 18, 2013)

it's like cars -- never track all the costs/ never add it all up.

And when you wife looks at the knife block and gets :nunchucks::bat: just be like :dontknow:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 18, 2013)

The key to being able to afford them all is to have no social life what so ever. Pretty much all my spare time is buying, reading about, and talking about knives. I haven't been to a bar in over two years. It consumes me. I wouldn't want to know how much I have spent.


----------



## toddnmd (Jul 18, 2013)

What's a "budget"?


----------



## DevinT (Jul 18, 2013)

Cost doesn't matter, just have them send it to the office so the wife doesn't find out. When she figures out there's a new one tell her that it's an old one that you had re-handled for a good price.

Hoss


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 18, 2013)

DevinT said:


> Cost doesn't matter, just have them send it to the office so the wife doesn't find out. When she figures out there's a new one tell her that it's an old one that you had re-handled for a good price.
> 
> Hoss



LOL!!!!lus1:


----------



## CanadianMan (Jul 18, 2013)

No social life + no girlfriend= lots of money for knives:happymug:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh Devin, We would love to see your collection some day. For sure you don't have trouble getting on the DT waiting list. LOL


----------



## echerub (Jul 18, 2013)

panda said:


> the more into knives you get the more you are willing to spend. i started off thinking $100 was high.



BIG +1 on this!

I overextended myself in the past with my knife purchases. I have since reined things in but there was definitely no budget that I was working from, and no trust fund or lottery winnings that I was pulling from!


----------



## DevinT (Jul 18, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Oh Devin, We would love to see your collection some day. For sure you don't have trouble getting on the DT waiting list. LOL



If we get too many here at the house, my wife makes me give them away to the locals. Move to Panaca and you'll probably get one.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 18, 2013)

It's all about feeling out the wifey. Throw out the idea first; "dang this guy is nearly giving away this knife"...if the response is, "ah, don't even think about it", then I will usually just let it go. BUT, if she just bought a new purse I may be able to guilt her into letting me!


----------



## labor of love (Jul 18, 2013)

at this point most of my knife purchases are customs or used out of bst. i kind of justify purchasing knives as a way of saving money, or atleast putting money away so i dont spend it. knives are like savings bonds. incase of emergency i can cash them out if necessary. theres always more fish in the sea for down the road too.


----------



## JMJones (Jul 18, 2013)

the wife thing reminds me of a story I heard about in a gun shop of a guy that would leave the house with an empty gun case and pretend to head to the range, instead he went to a gun shop and filled the empty case with a new purchase and returned home.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 18, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> It's all about feeling out the wifey. Throw out the idea first; "dang this guy is nearly giving away this knife"...if the response is, "ah, don't even think about it", then I will usually just let it go. BUT, if she just bought a new purse I may be able to guilt her into letting me!



Why didn't I think of that. My wife is always buying new purses.


----------

